

Fukushima nuclear pollution more concentrated as it approaches U.S. West Coast - ferdo
http://enenews.com/study-shows-fukushima-nuclear-pollution-becoming-more-concentrated-in-pacific-as-it-nears-u-s-west-coast-plume-travels-a-nearly-straight-line-to-america-appears-to-stay-together-with-little-dis

======
eblume
The "Science China" (anyone know if it's a reputable journal?) article that
this article uses as its primary source[1] is behind a fairly expensive pay
wall, but based on the abstract I think it's pretty clear that this effect is
not alarming at all.

I'm sort of confused by the language but it sounds like they are saying that
some small fraction (1%?) of radioactive Cesium will be reaching the coastline
of the US in greater concentrations at first and then lesser concentrations.

No where, I think (but I'm not super clear on it - read for yourself!), does
the abstract indicate that the concentration of Cesium reaching the US will be
environmentally damaging. My guess is that we'll be talking about very small
trace amounts of Cesium emitting nearly undetectable amounts of radiation.

But I am not a nuclear physicist or any other related sort of scientist!

1:
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11430-012-4520-2](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11430-012-4520-2)

------
trailnay
I keep hearing this rumor, and while IANAE, I'm pretty sure the pacific
current doesn't just go straight east to west...
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Corrientes-
oceanicas.gif](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Corrientes-oceanicas.gif)

